
Shinysdr – Software-defined radio receiver application built on GNU Radio - sinak
https://github.com/kpreid/shinysdr
======
makomk
"While it is not intended to be Chrome-only, no attempt has been made to avoid
using facilities which are not yet implemented in other browsers. Safari (Mac,
7.0.4) is known to work functionally but with broken flexbox UI layout, and
Firefox (29) doesn't work at all (WebSocket fails to connect). Currently, the
client must have the same endianness and floating-point format as the server"

Isn't modern web technology great?

~~~
Spivak
For someone's personal project I'm not sure why anyone would choose to avoid
the new shiny features of their preferred browser given that those features
will wind up in the others eventually. It was the same situation with HTML5
where devs jumped at the ability to write code that was forward compatible and
to hell with any 'legacy' browser that wasn't modern enough.

For community OSS projects I would never expect them to spend time mucking
about with cross browser compatibility given that they will be eventually
consistent.

------
contingencies
Can anyone recommend a decent overview of SDR these days coming from a
software (non hardcore maths/physics background) perspective? A few years ago
it seemed like a fascinating area but the hardware was still quite expensive.
I guess it has gotten cheaper? I am mostly interested to see what kind of
signals are in the local environment, and maybe increase my understanding of
some common wireless protocols.

~~~
kpreid
The thing that happened is RTL-SDR, which is _not_ the name of a product but
refers to the _use_ of a mass-market TV receiver USB device that happened to
have a raw IQ signal mode in the hardware (RTL2832U chip). This being so cheap
($15-20) lots and lots of people jumped on it and this created a lot of
interest in SDR in general.

I don't have a good overview to recommend you, but for ‘what kind of signals…’
I do recommend grabbing a RTL-SDR device, and just reading about how to use it
should give you lots of pointers into the rest of the SDR world.

------
tty7
I wish there was some images of the UI

~~~
kodfodrasz
> created ShinySDR out of dissatisfaction with the user interface of other SDR
> applications that were available to me.

No pictures/live demo/simulator available.

:(

~~~
kpreid
A public demo instance is blocked on adding sufficient anti-DoS provisions to
the server. One possibility I've considered is to make a simulation-only
version packaged for Sandstorm, which would allow for a one-click trial
experience — but not show any actual RF, so the internal simulator would need
to be made much richer to actually show off the features.

~~~
gh02t
Or you know, you could just add a couple screenshots for people who are
curious...

------
BuffaloBagel
Is it usable on raspberry pi or any of the other ARM boards?

~~~
kpreid
Some people have used it with Raspberry Pis; I don't own any myself. I tried a
BeagleBone Black once and found that the CPU couldn't keep up. The CPU use
will vary a lot depending on what sample rate you set and what demodulator
you're using. Lots of room for improvement, too.

------
EJTH
"I (Kevin Reid) created ShinySDR out of dissatisfaction with the user
interface of other SDR applications that were available to me."

Well if you want to convince me that yours isnt crap either, you should have
put a screenshot in the readme...

~~~
kpreid
It turns out that UI is hard! But the biggest not-crap thing from back when I
wrote that (persistent waterfall) is not actually visible in a screenshot; it
would need a video.

— a video would make sense, wouldn't it.

~~~
EJTH
Maybe :-) I am pretty interrested tho, not very much into SDR but I have one
of those cheap dongle things laying around...

